# Heat-The comics



## Scotty1700 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mkay I was looking up somethin' and I ran across this.






It looked like a great read and I tried looking it up but found nothing at all so...anyone got any knowledge of it. According to wikifur, it won an award for 'Best anthropomorphic magazine' so I REALLY want to read it. Also, this is the 4th issue so if anyone finds anything on issue 1-6 please share ^^


----------



## Browder (Apr 27, 2010)

It's called 'Motion of the Ocean', Someone's mentioned it on the forum before and I think a significant portion of it is on Y chan.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 28, 2010)

It's a printed publication, so you're gonna have to ask people for scans of it on fchan or something.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's called 'Motion of the Ocean', Someone's mentioned it on the forum before and I think a significant portion of it is on Y chan.


Motion of the Ocean was actually a decent porn comic.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

I LOVE IT! I found it in Ychan a while ago and I thought it was so sweet. :3 I didn't know there was an actual published version; it looks cool, I may have to get a copy sometime.

Here it is. :3

http://ychan.ca/g/anyone+know+who+might+of+drawn+this?/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Omg that's not the same comic is it?! That one was my favorites and from what I was reading, it didn't seem to be the same thing. Heard there were 6 issues and that they were 50-60 pages...


----------



## FurryNate (Apr 28, 2010)

Good read...


----------



## kjustice (Apr 28, 2010)

good comic, it is on mundo furry.com, if u wanna read it


----------



## Aden (Apr 28, 2010)

It's porn
oh boy


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

kjustice said:


> good comic, it is on mundo furry.com, if u wanna read it



O_O I'm bookmarking that site....lets name it.....Wikipedia 



Aden said:


> It's porn
> oh boy



Hehe, Me and my perversions.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 28, 2010)

_Heat_ isn't a comic; it's a magazine that publishes erotic furry fiction, poetry, and comics. 

And if you feel like respecting the contributors' copyrights and supporting the artists and writers involved, you can purchase the issues from the publisher at http://www.sofawolf.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=25.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 28, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> _Heat_ isn't a comic; it's a magazine that publishes erotic furry fiction, poetry, and comics.
> 
> And if you feel like respecting the contributors' copyrights and supporting the artists and writers involved, you can purchase the issues from the publisher at http://www.sofawolf.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=25.



Totally dude. 

:I
Still won't stop people though.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> _Heat_ isn't a comic; it's a magazine that publishes erotic furry fiction, poetry, and comics.
> 
> And if you feel like respecting the contributors' copyrights and supporting the artists and writers involved, you can purchase the issues from the publisher at http://www.sofawolf.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=25.



I ordered #4. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

D: WTF












It's made out of paper!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> D: WTF
> 
> It's made out of paper!



It's something tangible to add to my furry collection. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's something tangible to add to my furry collection. :3




...want a match?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Heat generally is a pretty lame mag, other than the main comic.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm sorry but mundofurry is amazing. Even if it is plagiarism, it's got a vast supply of reading material and eye candy


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 29, 2010)

in spanish -_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> in spanish -_-



Use google chrome, permanent page translation for the win.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty, you're not old enough to look at porn.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 4, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> _Heat_ isn't a comic; it's a magazine  that publishes erotic furry fiction, poetry, and comics.
> 
> And if you feel like respecting the contributors' copyrights and  supporting the artists and writers involved, you can purchase the issues  from the publisher at http://www.sofawolf.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=25.



What? No. Don't support this tiny, tiny, little industry. Bootleg that  shit. Although I do recommend that you all go out and buy It's Always  Sunny in Philadelphia DVD box sets to show your support of your show.

Also, Scotty being the OP doesn't surprise me. Who would have guessed.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty, you're not old enough to look at porn.



Lolwhut? I'm 18, that's the legal age to buy magazines.....



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What? No. Don't support this tiny, tiny, little industry. Bootleg that  shit. Although I do recommend that you all go out and buy It's Always  Sunny in Philadelphia DVD box sets to show your support of your show.
> 
> *Also, Scotty being the OP doesn't surprise me. Who would have guessed*.



What's that supposed to mean :evil:


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What's that supposed to mean :evil:



Oh nothin'.


----------



## TDO (May 6, 2010)

Nice comic . I've not read it all yet, but it's very skillfully drawn. Does Mundo sell to countries in Europe?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

@ TDO. Couldn't tell ya, I'd say just do some research...remember, google is your friend


----------

